# Joint Lock flow



## stickarts

This is me having some fun bringing a student through some joint locks at a fundraiser last year. The sound didn't come out on the original tape for some reason.


----------



## terryl965

Nice work sir.


----------



## stickarts

terryl965 said:


> Nice work sir.


 
Thank you! One of my favorite demos.


----------



## Miles

Very nice!


----------



## stickarts

Miles said:


> Very nice!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Cool Frank!


----------



## arnisador

Looks good! Very Modern Arnis!


----------



## seninoniwashi

Nice flow and transition! No breaks - it as one technique right into the other. Impressive :ultracool


----------



## stickarts

arnisador said:


> Looks good! Very Modern Arnis!


 
Thank you. That flow was taught to me by the Prof.


----------



## joe-jitsu

Nice fluidity man.  Very nice.


----------



## stickarts

joe-jitsu said:


> Nice fluidity man. Very nice.


 
Thank you!


----------



## crushing

Very nice!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tshadowchaser

You where having way to much fun with that flow.  LOL

nice clip thanks


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Very cool!

AoG


----------



## stickarts

tshadowchaser said:


> You where having way to much fun with that flow. LOL
> 
> nice clip thanks


 
Thank you. The crazy thing is that the student in the clip that I am bouncing around actually LIKES it! Nice to have an uke like that.


----------



## MasterWright

Very impressive!


----------



## stickarts

MasterWright said:


> Very impressive!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Franc0

Nice fluid movement. Good clip sir.

Franco


----------



## stickarts

Thank you all for your comments! We are doing a big demo for a university here in CT soon and the joint lock flow drill may be a part of it.


----------



## chris arena

Great job Frank!

You just reminded me to practice, practice and then practice! 

Ya can't just watch it. Ya gotta do it! Lucky for me, I have some sadistic training partners that like the pain too!

Chris A


----------



## stickarts

chris arena said:


> Great job Frank!
> 
> You just reminded me to practice, practice and then practice!
> 
> Ya can't just watch it. Ya gotta do it! Lucky for me, I have some sadistic training partners that like the pain too!
> 
> Chris A


 
Thank you. That flow is a crowd pleaser at our demos. I figured if Professor took the time to teach it to me, I had better get it down.


----------

